# 1968 GTO Hardtop Red and White?



## Lancegw (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

So I have a 1968 GTO Tri-carb...beautiful and amazing car. I have been having a really hard time tracking down what exactly the exterior is supposed to be. Looking at the Data plate it says:
ST 68-24237: 68, Pontiac, GTO, 2 Door hardtop.
TR 25 B80: Red
Body BF01364
Paint RC: Solar Red, Ivory Cream

The data plate does not say anything about a vinyl top.
I am just confused because looking close at the white top, some of the paint is strangely textured and looks as though it had glue on it at one point, implying that there was a vinyl top or should be one on it. There was two owners before me and the one I bought the car from does not recall there being a vinyl top on it at any point.
There is also a metal/chrome trim going from the window across the car to the back by the window trim which looks standard on vinyl tops but not normal paint schemes.
I also cannot find any pictures of a 1968 GTO with a Red/Ivory color scheme anywhere on forums/google searches.

Posted below are pictures of the car I took which highlight the data plate and chrome trim I was talking about.

If anyone knows anything please let me know!

Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The paint code RC is for two tone paint and indicates the body of the car is Solar Red and the top was painted Cameo Ivory, the vinyl top trim was also used on two tone paint jobs. The car appears to match the paint code and the textured paint at the top of the second picture appears to be lead body filler used between the quarter and the roof. If the car had a vinyl top a numeric code would have been used for the second digit.

Nice car and welcome to the forum,


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

At first glance your car looks like a carbon copy of mine color scheme wise. I am the second owner of my car. I still have the original white vinyl top on mine. My paint code is R1. It does appear they used the same trim for the vinyl top and for two tone paint. Good looking car and welcome to the forum. This is a great bunch of guys that have given me lots of good information. I am currently restoring my car so it is in pieces at the moment.


----------



## Lancegw (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the good information! My dad and I just could not figure any of that out. From what we were seeing it sure looked like a vinyl top should be on there, but that data plate didn't match what we were thinking. 
This confusion all came from my dad's 60' Thunderbird which he bought from the original owner (the secretary from his elementary school). His data plate says black exterior with tan interior...but when we had the back panels sanded to the metal, the painter who has restored some fifty cars, said that the original color on the car was white...he showed us pictures he took. With a little back research we found out that Ford in that year did not paint a white primer under black paint...so it is still a mystery.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## WRdan (Dec 2, 2013)

*Whit with Blue painted top!!*

Hi Guys just joined thought I would chime in with my GTO.. Not sure how rare this is but its LOADED Power seat 8 Track AC Power windows. and more!! I am trying to place a value on it ALL matching down to original hub caps.. 








sixeightGTO said:


> At first glance your car looks like a carbon copy of mine color scheme wise. I am the second owner of my car. I still have the original white vinyl top on mine. My paint code is R1. It does appear they used the same trim for the vinyl top and for two tone paint. Good looking car and welcome to the forum. This is a great bunch of guys that have given me lots of good information. I am currently restoring my car so it is in pieces at the moment.


----------

